# my pc



## stejones (Oct 15, 2007)

can any1 help me out i am trying to connect up my front usb ports and mic and sound onto a asus p5b deluxe board .i am not that sure how it go's .please help.


----------



## Pettos (Oct 15, 2007)

What are your computer specs?

If you are not sure what you are doing, take it to a computer shop and get them to do it for you.

If you do know what you are doing, take the side panel off your pc, and see if the leads coming from the ports on the front are plugged into your motherboard. If not, try to plug them in (carefully). If you are not confident, take it to your local computer shop, as if you bend/break anything it'll cost more than just taking it to the shop initially.


----------



## stejones (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for that bud i was just trying to save on money and learn abit about it myself so that if i come across this again on any computer i will have some clue.I can do the rest on the board but just having problems with the font ports.I realy need to learn how thay go.The board is a asus p5b deluxe going into a atx case socket 775.Thanks


----------



## MAH (Oct 6, 2007)

stejones said:


> Thanks for that bud i was just trying to save on money and learn abit about it myself so that if i come across this again on any computer i will have some clue.I can do the rest on the board but just having problems with the font ports.I realy need to learn how thay go.The board is a asus p5b deluxe going into a atx case socket 775.Thanks


Hi stejones.... Try this website out, it gives you a picture of how the connections on your asus p5b motherboard look. Go to the bottom of page 1 (of 8) and click the connectors picture to enlarge it... it seems quite clear to me how the connectors look.... http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/408.... Mike


----------



## stejones (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for that what it is is i have 4 wires on the front of my pc case thay say on them wire one (gnd vcc gnd tpa+ tpa- tpb+tpb-) next is (r-out rin micin lin mic bias l-out gnd gdn) next is (vcc2 data-2 gnd2 data+2)next is (vcc1 gnd1 data+1 data-1) its not helping me that picture on where to connect them propaly and what order thay go.the baord in the pic as only got 4 satas mine as 6 it is simler to my board but mine is a deluxe.


----------



## MAH (Oct 6, 2007)

Can you re-post those markings again but be as accurate as you can as they don't seem to be familiar to me, they should be easier to recognise than this. I have 7 mins left on my Library PC access time so can't reply till tomorrow. but I'll try to answer them. I've downloaded the manual from their website and I'll be looking through that on my own PC at home. It's got a lot I could do with reading upon anyway. It looks like a good board too and pretty well rated. CYA soon... Mike :up:


----------



## MAH (Oct 6, 2007)

Page 2-30 of the PDF file of your manual says the tpa+ and tpa- tpb+ and tpb- are for your IE1394 connector..... still looking to sort the rest out..... I managed to grab some more time from the Library if you're wondering why I was still on line..(refer to my last post)...Mike


----------



## stejones (Oct 15, 2007)

yes bud one of best boards thay r pritty nice boards. On my tower case u get the standed usb ports and mic socket and sound sockets plus a fire wire port at the front .Well i would like to try and connect them up on the motherboard but its not showing me how and where to put them .The 4 wires i have at the front of my tower r diffrent colurs i have a red tpb- / green tpb+/ orange tpa-/ blue tpa+/ black gnd/ white vcc/ black gnd/ thats the first wire second wire is( purple rin/ yellow r-out/ blue lin/ red L-out/ green mic in/ black gnd/ orange mic bias/ black gnd/ wire three (red vcc1/ green data+1/ black gnd/white data-1) wire four is (green data+2/ white data-2/ red vcc2/ black gnd ) i how that is abit better for u bud.


----------



## MAH (Oct 6, 2007)

Page 2-30 also tells you where to connect the USB ports to from the front panel... These should have connectors to suit the board or the board came with an adaptor to accept them....Page 2-33 tells you where to connect the audio wires. You will have to read the section on this page because it may require you to go into BIOS depending on your hardware. Mike


----------



## stejones (Oct 15, 2007)

them makings on the audio r diffrent to those in the book aret thay


----------



## stejones (Oct 15, 2007)

i have connected the audio up to the cennecter and i have one wire left its a white one and its a vcc any idears


----------



## MAH (Oct 6, 2007)

stejones said:


> yes bud one of best boards thay r pritty nice boards. On my tower case u get the standed usb ports and mic socket and sound sockets plus a fire wire port at the front .Well i would like to try and connect them up on the motherboard but its not showing me how and where to put them .The 4 wires i have at the front of my tower r diffrent colurs i have a red tpb- / green tpb+/ orange tpa-/ blue tpa+/ black gnd/ white vcc/ black gnd/ thats the first wire second wire is( purple rin/ yellow r-out/ blue lin/ red L-out/ green mic in/ black gnd/ orange mic bias/ black gnd/ wire three (red vcc1/ green data+1/ black gnd/white data-1) wire four is (green data+2/ white data-2/ red vcc2/ black gnd ) i how that is abit better for u bud.


'Vcc' are connectors to the +12V voltage supply from this connector (IE1394) on the motherboard and 'gnd' are for the GND connector on the motherboard... Please look at the manual before inserting these connectors, don't put them in the wrong place....The r-in and L-in would be your stereo Mic R and L audio feeds INTO the Motherboard. L-out and R-out would be your stereo Headphone feeds OUT of the motherboard. GND would be the GND to the board (same connector).. ignore the Mic bias for now..... the data + and - wires are your USB data wires...data +1 and data-1 will go to the same USB port on the board and data +2 and data-2 will go to another USB port on the board... try using port 5 and 6 as ports 9 and 10 are probably going to your ports at the rear of the chassis... Vcc again will be the + voltage from the connector on the board.. NOT 12V but 5V in this case... make sure you connect to the +Vcc from the connector on the board and not from somewhere else or you may accidently connect it to the wrong voltage.... Hope this helps.... let us know...:up:


----------



## stejones (Oct 15, 2007)

ok bud thanks for ur help i will let u no 2morra sometime .U should get one like this its fun to do NOT lol thay r a good board i am also puting a intel duo e6750 cpu in it and i have a 2gb 800 speed memery in it.now that should be fast.again thanks for ur help bud.


----------

